# Axworthy ghost using Xmas tree rotator?



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I want an axworthy but am intimidated by many of the plans I have seen. An idea occurred to me that may have been tried here. Has anyone experimented with a powered Xmas tree base for a slow-moving axworthy? I am hoping that one of those attached to a bike rim and strung to another with a tensioner could work without requiring much in the way of engineering know-how. If you haven't tried such, do you foresee any problems?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

When you make it, ship it to me and I will test it for you.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

sounds possible..... those things are really slow.....
Please show us how that works...


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

My sister uses those for her Christmas trees. The only two concerns I can see would be the slow speed of the motor and the fact that if there is too much resistance, the motor will reverse and move in the opposite direction. You might do better with an ice cream machine motor or a wiper motor. I hope that helps.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I used a very slow motor for my first Axworthy and the movement was so slow that most tots did not even notice the movement. I believe a Christmas tree motor will be even slower. Do a search for big Johnson Axworthy ghost. I was the first to post the idea of gluing two big dinner plates together to replace the bicycle rim.


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

I agree, that tree motor is about 1 rpm, I did one last year with a vent motor, at 5 rmp with a 6" wheel on it, It was painful slow. You knew it was moving. But slow.


----------

